# 04' sentra show* =)



## rare (Sep 30, 2004)

Here is my 2004 nissan sentra 1.8L. been hard at work on this car... hope some of you like it.. Its for sale.. oh my....


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I like the front end, I hate the wing though.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow. Lots of hard work. Looks great. I agree on the wing though. Nice car overall.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

it looks like it could eat small children without batting an eye.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Too flashy for my taste.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

uhhh...you dont want my opinion


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I like my, um, I mean the seats.

The front bumper isn't awful, the sideskirts are allright, I really dont like the rear bumper at all nor the wing. 

I don't think there is a decnet looking body kit for the b15 at all though, the nismo and SKZ lip kits are nice though.

oh wheels get a :thumbup: though.


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow, very nice and clean, my two favorite colors, white and black. But that wing...looks like it was just placed there as an afterthought...so California...lol but very nice =)


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

oliverr87 said:


> Wow, very nice and clean, my two favorite colors, white and black. But that wing...looks like it was just placed there as an afterthought...so California...lol but very nice =)


Dont know about clean, when most people say clean they mean not flashy and simple and this car is very far from not flashy and simple.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

ga16freak said:


> Dont know about clean, when most people say clean they mean not flashy and simple and this car is very far from not flashy and simple.


clean= not dirty.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I like it, looks great. But i would have to agree with their opinions on the wing. But i have seen worse wings. But,... :thumbup:


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

ga16freak said:


> Dont know about clean, when most people say clean they mean not flashy and simple and this car is very far from not flashy and simple.


Well, around CA, you can see really sad looking 'riced-out' cars that have body kits that are falling apart and stuff. What I meant by clean was that the body kit and paint job of the car and wheels are very neat. 

And theres no decals too! I'm lovin' it. I would just debadge it.


----------



## Nismo_NOR (Aug 12, 2004)

Nice if you remove the wing.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

It's clean. I dont think I have to give my opinion on the wing. Wheels look great and i'm happy to see that you're proudly supporting the Nissan, Sentra, and 1.8 decals. :thumbup:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

ga16freak said:


> Dont know about clean, when most people say clean they mean not flashy and simple and this car is very far from not flashy and simple.


I call those "budget tuners".
Like Sentrixx posted, clean = not dirty.

To me, clean not only means not dirty, but also well done.
Does the kit fit/line up?
Does the paint have any chips/orange peel.
Are the wheels curbed?

Flashy, over the top cars can be clean.


Now, as far as the B15 that is posted...

Not bad.
I don't care for the kit, but that's a personal preferance.


----------



## headart (Nov 9, 2005)

*EVIL*

Dude, that car a wicked evil, I LOVE IT! (i do not like the wind however, personnal preference) Overall, KICK ASSS!!!!


----------

